# Cleaning off white paint



## photolitherland (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a couple of bottles that previous owners painted the embossing, I cant stand it, but cant get it off. Whats the best way to remove the paint?


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

soak em in bleachy water for a few hours...WD 40 should also take it off...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

lacquer thinner and a stiff brush will remove most of any paints.Use a stiff tooth brush in confined areas.


----------



## coboltmoon (Feb 6, 2011)

Dawn Power disolver. $3.50 or less for a bottle (enough to clean 1000 bottles).  Will clean your white paint with ease.  There is no cleaner that works as good or is as safe to use.

 Works on 150 year old dried contents ( I am talking the worst of the worst), rust, paint, muck/grime, lime, and old masking tape that has bonded with an item.  Makes cigarette residue disappear, spay on wipe off.  I do own one bottle with an odd hard plastic like substance that it did not work on.  This stuff works so well when you have finished the bottle you can fill it with water and us the super diluted mixture as a great all purpose cleaner.


 Works great if you have a piece of bristle glass with lots of scratched paint you want to remove.  Cleans old wooden boxes like cheese boxes or bottle crates.  Just donâ€™t touch any painted logo you want to keep and it will darken the wood just a tad.

 Don't use on a tin litho unless you don't like the litho[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice find cobolt Ill have to try that when I redo my steel outdoor chase furniture.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  photolitherland
> 
> I have a couple of bottles that previous owners painted the embossing, I cant stand it, but cant get it off. Whats the best way to remove the paint?


 

 I hate it to--------------------> UGLY but to each his own[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I only do it on bottles where you can't make out the embossing and I think I did a fairly good job on these....[8D]








 Without that paint Rick...


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 6, 2011)

I still like it without the paint better because Im an historical purist, I like to see things as they were, although of course they would have had labels but oh well. I just dont like the white paint, just my opinion though.

 Thanks for the tips guys, Ill try this stuff in a couple days when I get more time.


----------



## div2roty (Feb 6, 2011)

I kinda like the paint, although I've never painted any of mine, but I've kept the paint on some I have bought.

 Epack, man up and paint that emblem on the Tiffany & Allen.


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

I need to get a finer point paint pen Div, the ones I have are all too stocky a tip...just trying to do "trade mark" was near impossible...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2011)

Like the paint hate the pant like the paint hate the paint like the paint hate the---------------I win[]


----------



## chosi (Feb 6, 2011)

Can we all agree that ...
 If we are going to paint, use water colors?


----------

